# Syringe pen filling - review



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, after using this for a little while, I figure I like this enough to give a quick review.

In my last ink order, I bought a syringe sold for refilling pens at Pear Tree Pens. This came with a plastic needle and a metal one. I am using the plastic one as not to damage the pen converter. I paid $6.99 for this, although I am sure you can find it close to free with some looking.

Pen filling can be messy and hard when the ink gets low in the bottle. This solves both of those problems quite nice.  To fill the pen, just leave the converter screw all the way up, stick the needle in the converter, and fill it up. The left over ink is put back in the bottle. You don't even need to use a converter, this needle can refill the toss away refills just as easy. This is great as you can have custom color refills made in your own home! To clean the needle, it can be flushed in a cup of cold water. I have a glass bottle like the sample inks from Pear Tree Pens come in, but twice as tall, which I keep water in to clean the needle after refilling the pen.

Perfectly clean, easy to use, and good to the last drop!


I give it two thumbs up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









EDIT: I put it in the pen box, it does not come with the needle
http://shop.peartreepens.com/product.sc?categoryId=19&productId=36


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Lee, I was wondering about those.


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow cool idea i think i have seen a few of those kits just laying around at work will have to give it a try


Shane


----------



## bjackman (Jan 1, 2008)

Lee,
I've been syringe refilling the same Sheaffer "disposable" cartridge now for over a year.
You can get a single or maybe a couple syringes, usually for around a quarter from your local pharmacy. I just explained what I was going to use it for and had no problem with them selling a couple to me. The sharp needle is easily blunted, if you want to, with sandpaper or a grinder. (anyone around here have either of these??? [)] )
I like the  22gauge needle/syringe. Some of the ones smaller than this can be difficult to suck up the ink with through the tiny needle, and anything much bigger just makes me nervous...  [:I]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 1, 2008)

I am not sure if the plastic needle can be bought seperatly, but I like the fact that it's not going to damage the inside of a pen. I am using some Of Lou's ink conveters and worry about damage to the insides of them.  

Oh, while I am at it.. Lou's large cartridge's hold exactly the same as the standard ones when filled to the top.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 1, 2008)

Beats the funnel I've been using!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 1, 2008)

I have seen it suggested that refilling cartridges is a bad idea because they will tend to leak.  I don't know about the international cartridges; but I have Sheaffer cartridges that I have refilled 10-20 times and they are still working just fine.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 1, 2008)

Randy, that may be if you fill them and not put it in a pen perhaps?  I am not to worried about the refills, I just hate dunking my pens and it's hard once you get low in ink. The syringe will suck the last drop from a bottle!


----------



## scotirish (Jan 1, 2008)

I have been filling pens with a syringe for several years.  I went to my pharmacists and asked if he had any he did not want and was willing to sell.  Here is where a good relationship with him/her works.  I explained what I was going to use them for and he gave me about 30 of the large ones.  Now I can refill the small plastic refills with colored ink instead of boring blue and/or black.  As I said, a good relationship is necessary so they do not thing you will use them for some other substance.


----------



## Malainse (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scotirish_
> 
> I have been filling pens with a syringe for several years.  I went to my pharmacists and asked if he had any he did not want..



Same here..She still uses the Euro. I gave her in trade...


----------

